# In vino veritas



## danny (11 Giugno 2019)

Parliamo di vini.
I vostri preferiti e le vostre esperienze...
E che cosa avete fatto di imprevedibile in quell'occasione in cui avete bevuto un tantino di più...


----------



## Brunetta (11 Giugno 2019)

Se bevo di più (già fa ridere così :carneval mi viene sonno.

Mi irrita chi giustifica il proprio comportamento con l’assunzione di alcol. Allora non lo assuma se poi è irresponsabile.


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Giugno 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Parliamo di vini.
> I vostri preferiti e le vostre esperienze...
> E che cosa avete fatto di imprevedibile in quell'occasione in cui avete bevuto un tantino di più...


 ho riso così tanto così tanto che poi ho pianto


----------



## Lostris (19 Giugno 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Parliamo di vini.
> I vostri preferiti e le vostre esperienze...
> E che cosa avete fatto di imprevedibile in quell'occasione in cui avete bevuto un tantino di più...


Bianco e bollicine per gli aperitivi.
Rosso amabile, ma corposo, per le cene.

Non bevo spesso.

Quando accompagno la cena, mi piace sentire che mano a mano mi si alleggerisce la testa.
Sentire il mio corpo che rallenta, i movimenti più sinuosi.
Se ho davanti qualcuno che desidero sento amplificare ancora di più le sensazioni.
Forse la conversazione mano a mano può risultare meno brillante, ma non si può avere tutto :rotfl:

Non ho mai bevuto tanto da perdere completamente il controllo, non mi piace e non mi intriga.
Trovo l'ubriacatura pesante una cosa sgradevole e abbastanza penosa da vedere.

Quindi non ho mai fatto niente di imprevedibile.. almeno per me


----------



## Brunetta (19 Giugno 2019)

A me piace far follie in piena coscienza.


----------



## oriente70 (19 Giugno 2019)

Un prosecco fresco con questo caldo andrebbe giù bene [emoji41].


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Giugno 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Un prosecco fresco con questo caldo andrebbe giù bene [emoji41].


ci sto


----------



## oriente70 (19 Giugno 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ci sto


In compagnia è meglio [emoji41].


----------



## Brunetta (19 Giugno 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> In compagnia è meglio [emoji41].


In un locale con l’aria condizionata


----------



## oriente70 (19 Giugno 2019)

Anche ,[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].


----------



## Brunetta (19 Giugno 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Anche ,[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].


A Milano fa proprio caldo...


----------



## oriente70 (19 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A Milano fa proprio caldo...


Dipende dai punti di vista [emoji41].


----------



## Brunetta (19 Giugno 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Dipende dai punti di vista [emoji41].


Se sei negli Emirati o in Egitto in effetti qui c’è un bel freschino


----------



## oriente70 (19 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se sei negli Emirati o in Egitto in effetti qui c’è un bel freschino


Lo puoi dire forte [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].


----------



## Brunetta (19 Giugno 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Lo puoi dire forte [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].


Non potrei mai. Sono già in agonia...


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Giugno 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> In compagnia è meglio [emoji41].


----------



## oriente70 (20 Giugno 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> [emoji483][emoji483]


A stomaco vuoto?? [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]  Almenno una patatina [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Jacaranda (20 Giugno 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Un prosecco fresco con questo caldo andrebbe giù bene [emoji41].


Metodo classico....da Pinot nero, preferibilmente...
Il prosecco non è un vino...


----------



## oriente70 (20 Giugno 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Metodo classico....da Pinot nero, preferibilmente...
> Il prosecco non è un vino...


In realtà, non tutti i tipi di proseccopossono definirsi spumante. Infatti, ilprosecco è fondamentalmente un vinobianco. Il vitigno che dà origine a questo pregiato vino è il glera, tipico delle regioni del Veneto e del Friuli Venezia Giulia.


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2019)

Rosso forever.


----------



## Vera (20 Giugno 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Parliamo di vini.
> I vostri preferiti e le vostre esperienze...
> E che cosa avete fatto di imprevedibile in quell'occasione in cui avete bevuto un tantino di più...


Reggo poco quindi cerco di non andare oltre. In ogni caso, se bevo un po' più del solito, rido e sparlo (è proprio il caso di "in vino Veritas").
Preferisco il rosso. Amo sorseggiare un calice di vino, la sera, mentre cucino.


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Giugno 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> A stomaco vuoto?? [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]  Almenno una patatina [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


patatina ??????


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Giugno 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Rosso forever.


il rosso di solito è molto corposo.
Lo preferisco d'inverno, sopratutto si accompagna meglio ai cibi di quella stagione.

Le bollicine fredde, le associo molto all'estate, cibi freschi, grigliate di pesce 

La sangria è l'unica che d'estate ha uno spazio nel mio cuore


----------



## oriente70 (20 Giugno 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> patatina ??????


Sempre a pensare male [emoji41] , due salatini [emoji16] va meglio ?[emoji56]


----------



## oriente70 (20 Giugno 2019)

Abbiamo dei vini spettacolari, bisogna gustarli tutti [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Giugno 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Sempre a pensare male [emoji41] , due salatini [emoji16] va meglio ?[emoji56]


va bene, stuzzicano


----------



## Jacaranda (20 Giugno 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> In realtà, non tutti i tipi di proseccopossono definirsi spumante. Infatti, ilprosecco è fondamentalmente un vinobianco. Il vitigno che dà origine a questo pregiato vino è il glera, tipico delle regioni del Veneto e del Friuli Venezia Giulia.


Ero ironica ..è ufficialmente vino ma È il metodo di vinificazione che lo rende di scarso pregio ...
Ma è di moda 
Come bere la gazzosa ..ma più cara 
Pronto in 3 mesi viene venduto anche a 12 euro ... quando uno dei migliori bordeaux a 14


----------



## oriente70 (20 Giugno 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ero ironica ..è ufficialmente vino ma È il metodo di vinificazione che lo rende di scarso pregio ...
> Ma è di moda
> Come bere la gazzosa ..ma più cara
> Pronto in 3 mesi viene venduto anche a 12 euro ... quando uno dei migliori bordeaux a 14


Va bene un rosso cusumano ?[emoji41]


----------



## Brunetta (20 Giugno 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ero ironica ..è ufficialmente vino ma È il metodo di vinificazione che lo rende di scarso pregio ...
> Ma è di moda
> Come bere la gazzosa ..ma più cara
> Pronto in 3 mesi viene venduto anche a 12 euro ... quando uno dei migliori bordeaux a 14


Un veneto ti toglierebbe il saluto.


----------



## Jacaranda (20 Giugno 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Va bene un rosso cusumano ?[emoji41]


Siiii 
Grafite !! Slurp


----------



## Jacaranda (20 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un veneto ti toglierebbe il saluto.


I veneti lo sanno ... lo sanno....
Hanno fatto un gran lavoro di marketing ma sono intelligenti e consapevoli


----------



## Brunetta (20 Giugno 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> I veneti lo sanno ... lo sanno....
> Hanno fatto un gran lavoro di marketing ma sono intelligenti e consapevoli


Però lo bevono.


----------



## danny (21 Giugno 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ero ironica ..è ufficialmente vino ma È il metodo di vinificazione che lo rende di scarso pregio ...
> Ma è di moda
> Come bere la gazzosa ..ma più cara
> Pronto in 3 mesi viene venduto anche a 12 euro ... quando uno dei migliori bordeaux a 14


:up:

(il Prosecco ormai è come la rucola o lo Spritz, lo trovi ovunque. Insopportabile.)


----------

